
Foursquare partners with TripAdvisor - abalone
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/foursquare-partners-with-tripadvisor/
======
abalone
_> the company also has analytics based on a consumer panel of more than 70
million people in the U.S. — 10 million of whom that have opted into always-on
location sharing._

I don’t believe it. 10M people opted in to be tracked? What exactly
constitutes “opting in” in this case?

I get the feeling foursquare’s whole business is built on tricking people into
opting in to more than they expected.

I wonder how many of this 10M are on Android. iOS will warm you when apps you
aren’t using much are tracking you.

